# Schwinn Super Sport



## Strings-n-Spokes (Nov 18, 2009)

We picked up an early 80's ( i think )  Super Sport yesterday.

Really nice bike, 'competition leather'  seat etc.

I'll take some pics, hopefully today.  Anybody know anything about these?


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Nov 18, 2009)

Need to clean it up!


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks Japanese, around 1990.  Probably made by Panasonic.  Not to be confused with the Chicago Super Sports, different bike all together.
Nice bikes, don't know what they are worth.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Nov 19, 2009)

It's not American made but  really well put together
1990 I guess it is not vintage.

We got a pile of bikes from the wifes boss this was among them and a nice 80's Norco MTB,  I really have missed the ride of a steel frame.  The Norco reminds me of my freaky Nishiki, my first MTB.  Good times


----------

